# Outback Travel Trailers,



## mrwall (Jul 9, 2007)

I am new, and starting to search, to see which way we want to go, I looked at an Outback Travel Trailer today, seemed pretty nice, anybody have any yea or nea's about them,  after seeing the floorplans, i really like the Sydney 30RLS.  
mike


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 9, 2007)

Re: Outback Travel Trailers,

Who manufactures it :question:


----------



## Boowap (Jul 13, 2007)

RE: Outback Travel Trailers,

just happen to "stumble" on this site looking for some feedback about Jayco rv's. I saw your question on Outback. We currently have an Outback and are trying to trade it in. I don't know if we just got a lemon or what. We looked at several before choosing the Outback. It appeared to be the best built and seemed put together nice. Hadn't had it very long and the fridge went out...not a problem though, the dealership just put a new one in. We have had our 5th wheel for 1 1/2 years, it is a 2006. During that time, the hinges on closets have been a real problem. A couple have just snapped in half where as some I have bungie corded from one knob to another. Another problem we are having is the decorative molding. I seems to be coming off in several places! Another huge problem is when we are using the unit, we can't use the air and another appliance such as the microwave or coffee pot together with the air without tripping the breaker! such a pain! These are small things, but still has us questioning our purchase. Like I said, maybe we just got a lemon. I hope this is helpful to you. Good luck! Boowap


(we also have the Sydney addition, rear bunkhouse 30ft.)


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 14, 2007)

Re: Outback Travel Trailers,

Hey Boowap, welcome to the forum.  You will have problems with any 30 AMP RV tripping the breakers when you try to run any other high wattage appliance (coffee maker, microwave, hot water heater),  and the air conditioner.  Remember all the other low wattage appliances and lights are using Amps also.  When running the air conditioner we run the water heater and fridge on gas.  We never turn on the microwave while the AC is running.  The AC alone will take up half of your available power on a 30 Amp circuit.  We always leave the remaining 15 Amps for running the lights/fans/TV /radio while the AC is running.  Hope this helps.  You may want to look at buying a 50 AMP service RV.


----------



## Boowap (Jul 14, 2007)

Re: Outback Travel Trailers,

Oh My Gosh!  Thank you for your help!  I am thrilled to know it just wasn't our camper.  I feel a little silly!!  We will certainly be looking into a change over to 50 amp.  Thanks again!

Boowap


----------



## hertig (Jul 14, 2007)

Re: Outback Travel Trailers,

Well now, 50 amp RVs are great - if you can get 50 amp service.  Not all parks have it, and very few of your friends and relatives do.  Plus, some places charge more for 50 amp service.  Look at what you need and how you will use it.

And keep  in the back of your mind that '50 amp' service has 2 circuits, so really provides 100 amps.

You can (with an adapter) plug a 50 amp RV into a 30 amp socket, but you only have 1/3 the current it is designed for.  So you have to be very careful what you use at the same time.


----------



## rvnutts (Jul 16, 2007)

Re: Outback Travel Trailers,

Hey, I am very new to this forum - just surfed in and saw your message. We just got this year and 07 Outback Sydney edition with the same floorplan you are looking at. We have been camping in it 3 times now - just got back from Branson. We absolutely love the floor plan and the trailor for the money. We simply could not afford more expensive rigs. We realized that some things in the rig would be cheaper quality and were willing to put up with that. Also, just from reading on these forums, every rig has things to break and upkeep on them. So far we have replace the kitchen faucet and some of the trim pieces on the edge of the shelving in the upper pantry closet. So far, that's it. We did purchase a larger sewer hose and one of those neat backflush connections but there wasn't anything wrong with the ones that came with the unit. If you would like pictures just post and let me know and I would be glad to email you some. 

By the way, my DH is 6'2" and has no problem standing in the shower and dressing area of the bedroom. The floorplan is what sold us on this unit. Love the separate living room on the end. It's the same floorplan in much pricer units. We also love the light colored interior. Much brighter and not like a dungeon in some darker units.
Lynn


----------



## rvnutts (Jul 16, 2007)

Re: Outback Travel Trailers,

Me again. On reread of my post we have the fifth wheel Outback Sydney edition 32FRLDS. Hope that helps.
Lynn


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jul 16, 2007)

Re: Outback Travel Trailers,





> hertig - 7/14/2007  1:26 PM  Well now, 50 amp RVs are great - if you can get 50 amp service.  Not all parks have it, and very few of your friends and relatives do.  Plus, some places charge more for 50 amp service.  Look at what you need and how you will use it.  And keep  in the back of your mind that '50 amp' service has 2 circuits, so really provides 100 amps.  You can (with an adapter) plug a 50 amp RV into a 30 amp socket, but you only have 1/3 the current it is designed for.  So you have to be very careful what you use at the same time.



Our 2000 Sierra by River Forest has 50 amp. We have never had a problem finding 50 amp service at most campgrounds. We have paid extra only a few times for the 50 amp service. When a CG only has 30 amp, we have a converter cord that downsizes the 50 amp to 30 amp and then yet another converter cord that downsizes the 30 amp to 20 amp! So, we've been able to hook up anywhere. 

When we are on 50 amp we can run everything; AC, Micro, Fridge, HWH, lights, TV, etc. all at once. While on the 30 amp we can run everything except for the Micro when the AC is running. Same on the 20 amp. We can run the AC and TV but not the Micro at the same time. I have to shut off the AC to run the Microwave. I would never have an RV without the option of 50, 30, or 20 amps at my disposal.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 17, 2007)

Re: Outback Travel Trailers,

Note: not all trailers have 50 AMP options  Most of the smaller TT's and 5th Wheels only have 30 AMP.  Most all Class A Motor Homes have 50 AMP, because they have 2 air conditioners.  You won't have any problems with 30 AMP as long as you pay attention to what you are doing.


----------



## hertig (Jul 17, 2007)

Re: Outback Travel Trailers,

Yes, if you have only 1 air conditioner, you can with care run off of 30 amps or 20 amps (I've done it from 15 amps, although its not really recommended).  So of course, you can do the same thing with 2 A/C, just turn one of them off.  But a place which is designed to be cooled by 2 is less comfortable cooled by 1...   What we do is turn off the bedroom air during the day and the living room air during the night.  Has worked so far, although we try to avoid places so hot that wouldn't work  

I personally like 50amps, but I wouldn't get it 'just to have the option'.  If my trailer could not use more than 30 amps, I can still get an adapater to plug it into a 50 amp socket.  But seeing as 50amps is so much more versatile than 30 amps, I don't know that I'd get another trailer which used only 30.

And speaking of adapters, there is a box available which plugs into 2 outlets to give you the sum of them (30 + 30  or   30 + 20).  In order to use it, the 2 outlets MUST be out of phase, so along with the box, make sure you have a 120/240v test light and know how to use it without killing yourself.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 17, 2007)

Re: Outback Travel Trailers,

Personally I wouldn't get another RV with 30 Amps, but since it's paid for I'll just keep on juggling the power switches.  Gives me a good excuse to not get to comfortable in my easy chair.  Really you don't miss what you never had. :approve:


----------

